# Our New Puppy!!! Anyone know what breeds are in him?



## jonn123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's a picture of our new puppy. He's a rescue puppy, we are trying to figure out what breeds are in him. People have said shepherd, collie, husky and malamute. Any ideas?

He's 3 months old in the first picture and 4 months in the second. He's very fluffy and his paws are massive!!!


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

Very different looking dog--in a good way!!! I would think possibly some Chow?


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

i saw a dog like this was husky/shepherd


----------



## Tazor (Mar 5, 2012)

The coat reminds me of chow..any black on his tongue? In any case, i eould guess malamute/chow.


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

Tazor said:


> The coat reminds me of chow..any black on his tongue? In any case, i eould guess malamute/chow.


I think its the ears that remind me of chow...I looked up a picture of a chow and the ears are almost exactly the same!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The ears make me think Chow too, but they're more upright in the second pic. I think husky or malamute with the face markings too. He's very cute!


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

he has a little bit of maggie's markings!


----------



## KaywinnitLee (Jan 1, 2012)

His markings look husky and his coat/coloring looks shepherd...I do not really see any chow in him. He's adorable!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Malamute/shepherd?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

luv2byte said:


> Malamute/shepherd?


That would be my guess, too. It will be interesting to see what he looks like as he matures and how big he gets.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Newfoundland & Husky.....he is sooooooooo adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I saw a dog like him today. That dog was a finnish lapphund. Some of them have similar markings. How much does he weigh?


----------

